# 2010 factory radio stopped working



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 2010 Silverado 3500hd dump and the factory am/fm work truck radio just stopped working. Dead as a doornail, no lights, no power etc. Parked truck at night all good, next morning start up dead. Employees crying its not working. Any suggestions? Not looking to replace with an mp3 player/cd. Just want to get this fixed. Plowing is boring with no tunes at all. Rest of truck, everything is fine and working. Thanks in advance. Checked underhood 15 amp fuse for radio was good. What else?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My 1995 Ford the radio comes and goes. Sometimes it helps to shut the truck off and restart it, not a fuse. I was thinking it might be a short in a speaker wire? I bring my mp3 player and bullet speaker along for times when it isn't working.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Either a bad wire to a speaker, fuse, or radio crapped out. Cheaper to put an aftermarket in


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a factory radio out of 2012 chevy 2500 hd i sell it cheap and ship its just am fm radio


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

k&j Landscaping;2081090 said:


> I have a 2010 Silverado 3500hd dump and the factory am/fm work truck radio just stopped working. Dead as a doornail, no lights, no power etc. Parked truck at night all good, next morning start up dead. Employees crying its not working. Any suggestions? Not looking to replace with an mp3 player/cd. Just want to get this fixed. Plowing is boring with no tunes at all. Rest of truck, everything is fine and working. Thanks in advance. Checked underhood 15 amp fuse for radio was good. What else?


 My 2015 CMC2500HD radio quit last spring like that, working one minute shut truck off when I started it back up 30 minutes later no radio. Under warranty took it to the GM service department. They did a reprogram/flash that's all it was, never would of thought of that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sometimes you can just pull the fuse put it back in and it'll reset itself


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Have you checked all the fuses? It seems GM likes to put in a master fuse. I had no interior lights or reverse lights in my obs 2007. Both those fuses were good but another computer fuse had blown.
We also had a similar problem on an 2009 where all the signals worked except passenger side front and that was another weird fuse.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cet;2081852 said:


> Have you checked all the fuses? It seems GM likes to put in a master fuse. I had no interior lights or reverse lights in my obs 2007. Both those fuses were good but another computer fuse had blown.
> .


AH yes... the BSTM fuse.... mother f*cker got me once too!


----------

